# Sage Grinder Settings



## Lindsay (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I wonder can you help me. I have the Sage Smart Grinder Pro and I am very pleased with it. However I don't understand the purpose or benefit of programming in a dose. I have the grinder set at grind 14/double dose/18.2 seconds. It shows that every time i switch the grinder on. However I programmed it as instructed but don't see the point. If I change those parameters is there a button i press which brings me back to grind 14/double dose/18.2 seconds? If not, whats the point in programming them in? Maybe I'm just being thick?
Any advice appreciated. Many Thanks


----------

